# Green card for husband and wife from different countries



## Dreamflower (May 5, 2011)

Hello All,

Please help me out with these queries. Highly appreciate your help.

Scenario:
*********
I’m on H1B; Born in India.

My wife is home maker and was born in Saudi Arabia.

Questions:
*********
1. When my employer applies for my green card will my wife get her GC sooner as she is born in Saudi Arabia or she will also come under my category (meaning India) as I’m primary?
2. If she comes under my category (India), to get her into Saudi category should we fill out any separate form or apply I-485/EAD separately? Or does she automatically come under Saudi category.
3. Please let me know the process to get at least my wife's GC sooner so that she can travel with ease.

Thanks.


----------

